# Shower trap smelling



## chrisb195852 (6 mo ago)

Auto-Trail Serrano 2018
Hi
Please can anyone help as I have been smelling a damp smell coming from the shower trap? I have removed the centre screw on the drain cover and the pipe underneath is loose. Can anyone tell me how to get to the pipe to fix it?
Many thanks
Chris


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Chris and welcome to the forum. 

I'm not able to help with the how, but I'm giving your post a bump cos there are many who can. 

I DO know you need any damp fixed ASAP. If it was just a smell from the tank I'd say put the plug in, but a loose pipe definitely needs seen to.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I dread to think Chris. Manufacturers don't make it easy to access behind or under cabinets. It might be you will have to remove the whole shower? Or cut a hole in the side of the base if thats possible.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Look from underneath. I had the same with an Autotrail Mohican some years ago and got access from there.


----------

